# I got one more Tatuaje Monster Frank



## madoqa (Feb 15, 2008)

I recieved one more Frank from Mission Pipe Shop.
1st box from L.J. Peretti.
I can wait next monster "Drac" by them:whoo:


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Frank want to share!

Share with cigar friends!

ARGHHH!


Mail to many people!

Seriously though, good grab.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Man those look good.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Ya' greedy bastard! :fish: :lol:
Nice pick-up!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

nice action!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice! I want to smoke one of the ones I bought but it's being saved till they all come out... gah the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Lucky!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

awesom pick up!! They realy look tasty!! :nod:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Well Damn man. Damn. :dribble:

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lucky dog


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

congrats lucky punk @$$ - how come I keep missing these things!!!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

You have two I have none.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

mine came in today too. they smell freaking potent. i smelled the box aroma and coughed, haha.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

damm i can't find one


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

Lucky! Awesome pick up


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice pick up


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

The Frank is an incredible cigar. Wait till you smoke one - they are great.


----------

